# A couple of new pics



## Danh (Feb 19, 2007)

I got this thinbar datnoid a little over a month ago. He was in horrible condition. I had seen him in the store for about 5 months. He looked worse every time I went. I finally asked if he'd give him to me. They did. He looks better, but he still has very bad hith. Hopefully in another month or so he'll be healed up.



























I got three new pbass last week. Orinocensis. They are in a 75g, then to the 180g and hopefully to the 450g in the next 6 months or so.




































A few shots of the 450g..



























There are a total of 5 uaru in there now.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

you sure its a ntt? looks kind of like an AT


----------

